

PBWiki Gets An Overhaul - LukeKrogh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/13/pbwiki-gets-an-overhaul/
I think Wiki's were a great concept - a SIMPLE way to share information in a logical manner.<p>In my opinion these companies are bloating the idea and pushing the limits of what a wiki should be.<p>Your thoughts?
======
LukeKrogh
I think Wiki's were a great concept - a SIMPLE way to share information in a
logical manner.

In my opinion these companies are bloating the idea and pushing the limits of
what a wiki should be.

Your thoughts?

~~~
skmurphy
The challenge with the original wiki implementations using "wiki markup" are
that it was hard to get non-engineering members of a team to use them (or at
least contribute). WYSIWYG editing in the browser window changes this for the
better.

The second key defect early wikis shared was a lack of contention management.
When you are working against a deadline you need a contention management (e.g.
file locking) scheme so that "he who saves last saves best" is avoided. I have
seen this cause much unhappiness for projects when a wiki is used that allows
"forks" in the history with two or three people editing the same base version
with different results.

